# Kobe Respods to Shaq to Jim Gray



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Kobe Responds to Shaq to Jim Gray*

Just heard on ESPNews.. Interesting comments.. I'll get em ASAP!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe Has a lot to say so listen up!

On who's team it is: Doesnt matter whos team it is, nobody cares, but since it is his team no more coming into camp fat and outta shape and when your team is counting on you for leadership on and off the court no more blaming others for the team's failures. Or blaming staff members for not dramatizing your injuries so that you can avoid the blame for your lack of conditioning. 

Contract/Opting Out: Leaders dont beg for a contract extension and negotiate some 30 plus million dollar deal in the media when we have 2 future hall of famers playing here for pretty much free. 

Some of the Big News Now: My Knee is not strong enough to play yet. I know it. When it is, I will play. But I dont need Shaq's advice on how to play hurt. I've playing with Iv's before, during and after games. I dont miss 15 games because of a toe injury that everybody knows is not that seroius at all. Probably not, will not play tommorow night. "If leaving Los Angeles is what I decide to do a major reason will be Shaq's child-like selfishness and jealousy. He is not quote unquote big brother. A Big brother would've called to support. I heard absolutely nothing from him. I spoke to Devean, Rick, Mitch, Phil, and owner Jerry Buss. Shaq's own uncle called 3 times. Other teamates reached out and left messages like Derek, Mark, and Slava Opponents like Webber, Maggette, and other's left messages. Even Michael Jordan who didnt have my number tracked me down and left his support, same as Tiger Woods. But yet, nothing, nothing at all from my so called big brother. Asked Phil Sunday to do something before this boils over but he backed away and so were here right now.

Thats just a little of it!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

"So ... if you ain't right [physically], don't be trying to go out there and get right on our expense."
I laughed so hard at this comment from shaq


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaq acts like a big ole No masked cursing. He caused the same drama with Penny when they were teammates at Orlando. He can't stand for someone else to get all the attention, so he starts pissing a fit. Tell big brother he needs to grow up. Penny once stated that when Shaq left Orlando for LA, he saw Shaq on the elevator in a hotel, tried to speak to him and Shaq just stared at the elevator doors like he didn't hear him. Penny said it threw him off guard; had him wondering if he had stole a girl from Shaq that he knew nothing about.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is a bit too over-the-top for me to take seriously.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow! 











Slava called Kobe to offer support? Was it his translator speaking? Did Kobe understand? "I lava LA!"


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I'd say that they both should shut up and play but honestly shaq just talks in these catch phrases and brings all these problems to the media while kbe had his mouth shut but now kobe responded and is obviously much smarter than shaq and made him look like a fool.

i really hope kobe doesnt leave and shaq really is acting like a child like this.

in 2001 everybody talked how kobe was immature and grew up to make the team as good as it was now its shaqs immaturity hopefully theyre good enuff to play thru it


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

honestyl i think shaq is the centerpiece and needs to be and i think he would have an easier time doing so if he kept his mouth shut


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow this has gotten totally ugly and Kobe's dead wrong for doing it. 

I'm a Kobe supporter and this is just wrong. He should have fell back and let this whole thing fizzle out. 

Some of what he's saying is what I said in an earlier post. I think he's right in some parts but dead wrong for laying Shaq out in the media. 

Shaq's waaay too sensitive for this to be just pushed to the side. 

Kobe's legal problems maybe causing these issues to bother him more than normal. He needs to fall back or the lakers might have to trade him. 

Someone's gonna come out and say he can't play with the other guy. I can see it coming. 

Kobe is dead wrong for doing this. He needs to keep a low profile right now not throwing flames on the fire. This is a bad pr move and may make prospective jurors have a bad opinion of him. 

Kobe has been the bigger man in this sort of thing and shouldn't change from that. This is gonna cause dissension on the team. This thing has never been this public and negative before. 

Kobe's literally calling Shaq a fat faker who isn't a man of his word and not a leader. 

This is as powerful a personal diss as I've seen from one teammate to another. 

Someone's gonna demand a trade. 

GP and Malone are gonna regret putting themselves in the middle of this stuff. 

Phil should have killed this noice as Kobe asked but he didn't. He should have made Shaq and Kobe fall back and intervened. 

PJ is losing control of this team. 

This is a sad day as a Lakers fan.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I Love It..


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think Kobe did the right thing. He said nothing that was incorrect. You know, I never really liked Kobe, but I respect what he said! This hopefully will result in the Lakers totally splitting or them coming together and playing for once, instead of living the b-ball version of a soap! Kobe gets my stamp of approval!


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Kobe is well-spoken, I'll give him that.

You know, I've had this level of built-up level of hostility with one or two co-workers in the past, and I couldn't work with them anymore after it reached the kind of intensity I see in Kobe's statements. And we weren't multi-millionaire athletes in a team sport.

It's a sad situation. I'm curious to see how they'll work it out. There may be lessons in how they do it for all of us who've feuded with co-workers.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> I'm a Kobe supporter and this is just wrong. He should have fell back and let this whole thing fizzle out.






Thats the whole problem right there. Kobe has ALWAYS fell back and let things fizzle out. I'm glad Kobe had the balls to say what he said, because it needed to be. Shaq has been talking about Kobe to the media for the last seven years, and i'm pretty sure that Kobe was sick and tired of it. Shaq started all of this, there was no reason to b!tch like he did on how Kobe shot the ball on a couple of pre season games. He needs to grow the hell up. He's 32*edited* years old. 

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> Thats the whole problem right there. Kobe has ALWAYS fell back and let things fizzle out. I'm glad Kobe had the balls to say what he said, because it needed to be. Shaq has been talking about Kobe to the media for the last seven years, and i'm pretty sure that Kobe was sick and tired of it. Shaq started all of this, there was no reason to b!tch like he did on how Kobe shot the ball on a couple of pre season games. He needs to grow the hell up. He's 32 ***** years old.



All this is true, but Kobe could have said it to his face, not through a reporter.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sure they have said things like this to each other before in practice.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kobe and Shaq are both so sensitive, seriously. 

Shaq says: He shouldnt try to do too much for now.
Kobe says: I dont need advice
Shaq says: Do what you want, I dont care
Kobe says: YOU AINT MY BROTHA!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1- Shaq is a bafoon (sp?);
2- Shaq is the most important Laker player, and that gets into his head;
3- Kobe shouldn´t take crap;
4- Kobe shouldn´t talk back through the media;
5- Jackson/Mitch/Buss should put a gag orden on the duo.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Again my only beef is that they are using the press. If you guys think all NBA teams are lovey-dovey and no one is beefing behind the scenes than that is pretty naive. I guess thats why everyone gets shocked when guys like Rick Carlise get fired. Even the successfull ones have people doing this JUST LOOK AT THE LAKERS THE PAST 4 YEARS. Phil and Rice, Phil and Rices wife, Kobe and Shaq, Kobe and Phil, Shaq and Phil... 

I'm actually glad Kobe has the balls to say this because as a leader he should step up to Shaq instead of being a introvert... but neither of these guys should be putting it in the press. 

Unless it is a calculated move to take attention elsewhere... which wouldn't suprise me with Phil in charge. Or perhaps it gets teams to underestimate the most talented roster in history?

And Shaq is 31.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I did'nt see anyone post a link to the Jim Gray Interview, so if anyone is interested here it is:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1648431

Bottom line: 

Shaq needs Kobe & Kobe needs Shaq to bring another championship here to LA.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> All this is true, but Kobe could have said it to his face, not through a reporter.






Shaq didn't say it in Kobe's face either


----------

